
Developer Network Small-C Compiler book on CD-ROM (2005) - kqr2
http://www.drdobbs.com/developer-network-small-c-compiler-book/184415519
======
pronoiac
The download's a zip file, with an iso file, with a lot of html files within a
few folders. It's a bit tedious. I remembered that the Internet Archive has
tools to simplify it, so I sent it over there... and it's not working! Dunno
what's up.

~~~
pkaye
It decompresses properly if you have the proper tool. With Mac, you can use
the built in tool and with Windows, perhaps WinRAR. Mostly just see the source
code and the documents in html format. Used to read this thoroughly back in
college.

~~~
pronoiac
On a Mac, it worked to a point: unzip it with a double-click, mount the .iso
with a double-click... but the links break because they're on a case sensitive
filesystem. Meanwhile, if the Internet Archive viewer kicked in, we'd be able
to post links to the highlights.

And yeah, I miss Dr. Dobb's too.

